# 2nd floor and hardwood floors



## African_Fever (Apr 22, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone has a larger (I have a 135) tank on the second floor of their house. The tank will run perpendicular to the joists (spanning as many as possible), on a wall that's the same downstairs (I have no clue if the wall is load bearing or not). House is 13 years old. 

Second question, is if anyone has a metal aquarium stand on hardwood floors. Solid hardwood, not engineered or laminate. The stand is perimeter built, not just posts, so much more even weight distribution. Thinking I'll get some cork flooring to cut up and have under the stand as a bit of padding to hopefully stop any pressure points.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

well in my old place, i had a 90G on a steel stand with the"pressure points", it made me nervous because everytime you walked by you could see the water move at the surface. Id say as long as your tank is close to the wall , where the joists meet the beam, your good. Obviously its the strongest part of the floor. My 120 sorta sits in the middle of the floor. When my dog gets off the couch to chase a ball you can see the water at the surface move. Pretty Scary..


----------

